# Royler Gracie challenge match



## Andrew Green (Oct 1, 2006)

[yt]naWEbPDz80w[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 1, 2006)

A good video to show why Ground fighting does add to ones training. 

Thank you for sharing.


Also, people who challenge sometimes get what they deserve.


----------



## KenpoMD (Oct 1, 2006)

Great post!

So who's the poor guy he's beating the snot out of? Does he really have no idea what he is doing or is that just part of the Gracie talent to make him look so clueless?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 1, 2006)

The Gracies mad a habit of making guys look completely inept in the Gracie challenge days.  All they had to do was get the takedown and it wa over.  And since most people didn't train in defenfing takedowns, they generally never got a chance to even try any of there skills.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a KS Chow Kenpo guy named Dave; he wrote an article about his experience for Black Belt Mag at the time. He was sure he could get off more moves. Rorion kept giving him chances, but with increasing consequences. In Portugese, the other brothers can be heard saying, "turn the screws a little tighter". 

He was actually a decent fellow. You gotta remember: Back then, there were no MMA schools, no UFC, and nobody out there doing grappling training. The Gracies, and their cousins who they brought up to help teach (but broke away) were the only sources for this stuff. 

Thanks for the memories;

Dave

PS -- My kenpo students, who left me to start GJJ (and hence got me started) are seen in the background of this video.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 1, 2006)

Thast was probably why, at least from what I saw, constantly, martial art guys got their back sides handed to them in fights. Street wise, it's a football takle, double leg takedown, etc.. then, a mount, and their faces getting punched in.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 1, 2006)

Perhaps, but I think it would be a mistake to think of it like that.  It would be like calling TKD kicking "soccer ball kicking"


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 2, 2006)

No mistake at all, Pre BJJ, back then, I saw it constantly (sometimes shokingly), the "karate" guys got wrecked, for real.


----------



## MJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Don't understand, why in the first round, the guy was just standing there.  At least when R2 started, he was somewhat of a stance, hands up, etc.  Its apparent that strieks were allowed, but in the opening, he threw nothing.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 2, 2006)

MJS said:


> Don't understand, why in the first round, the guy was just standing there. At least when R2 started, he was somewhat of a stance, hands up, etc. Its apparent that strieks were allowed, but in the opening, he threw nothing.


 
Yeah. That puzzled all of us. Particularly those there with kenpo backgrounds. The Brazilians were asking afterwards -- having heard some of us came over from kenpo -- "Is that all you guys really do"?. Explaining that, no...it wasn't...then dialoguing about Charging Ram or freestyle tournament sparring responses didn't help the kenpo case (I didn't go there, but another kenpoist in the fold did).


----------

